# UI screen yellow and blurry on edges dealer has tried 3 times to fix



## qttire1 (May 6, 2021)

I have a 2018 model S, after trading in our 2016. Nothing but issues on this one. Screen started yellowing 2 years ago and Tesla has tried to bleach fix it 3 times with their tool and no success. We started noticing 6 months ago at the bottom side edges the screen about 1/4 inch in on both sides is blurry. We took it back to the dealer and told them to not give us the car back until it is fixed. They replaced the screen after offering us the upgrade for both screens for 2k (which we declined). New screen in and yellowing is gone for now but the blurry at the bottom is still their.

Service advisor told us this is normal and came after a recent update to the UI screen. Can anyone confirm this? I can't understand why you would have a blurry border around the screen.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

qttire1 said:


> Service advisor told us this is normal and came after a recent update to the UI screen. Can anyone confirm this? I can't understand why you would have a blurry border around the screen.


Yes, that is normal. That's just the Music UI. It's supposed to be an indication that you can swipe that row of stations left or right. I think it would have been clearer if they had just put some sort of arrow icon at the edges instead.

Here's what it looks like in my Model 3.


----------

